# Podcast about Restaurants/Fine Dining/Food Industry/Chefs



## justin khanna (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi folks,

I'm not so active in this community, but I know my newest project will bring a little bit of value to at least a few of you. I've started a podcast to kind of scratch my own itch of the chat that goes on with the industry topics that I'm interested in.

I've spent the last 5 years after I graduated from CIA traveling around the world cooking in kitchens like Grace in Chicago (if you watch the Netflix movie, I'm in it...), The French Laundry, and most recently as a Sous Chef at Lysverket in Bergen, Norway. I want to use this platform, that I've cleverly named The Emulsion, to share what I've learned and what I will continue to learn as my career goes forward. I've just moved back to the US 2 weeks ago so I'm super pumped for this transition time!

Let me know what you think, I've left the first two episodes here for your convenience where I talk about James Beard awards, wine service, Sous Vide Machines, Knife bags, Nick Kokonas, and more!


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Duser-652833832%252Ftheemulsion1%3Btrack_id%3D306811896


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-652833832%2Ftheemulsion2

Audio not your thing? Check out my Facebook page www.facebook.com/mrjustinkhanna - I record all the episodes live. Maybe I'll see you next Wednesday?

Thanks in advance,

Justin Khanna


----------

